# Grand Crowne Resorts--Branson, Mo



## Teyko (Jul 12, 2011)

I am new to Timeshares and was offered a deal from Grand Crowne Resorts that included a Platinum membership for 3 years with Interval International. They offered a point system with 82,000 points every other year, with unlimited getaways for 8700. This was for a B unit in Branson, Mo. I was not comfortable with that so they offered me a 3 vacation 4/3 deal to Biloxi, Pigeon (something), Tn, or Branson, a 4/4 cruise, and a dream vacation for 995.00 which could be credited towards the 8700.00 within 18 months. 

This seemed like a good deal, so I took it so I could have more time to research the company. 

Are there any negative experiences with this company, their resorts, or their business practices? And is this in fact a legitimate deal? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad you posted the question...the real experts will chime in real soon.

But before they do, go to ebay and search for a similar package to the one you purchased...you might be a little surprised at the prices.  Timeshares are a buyer's market right now and have been for the better part of, well, near forever.  There are VERY few people on this site that will advocate buying a TS directly from the vendor.  Most folks used the philosophy of "Points is Points".  

In my simple case, my smallish points package with Wyndham can be had on ebay for maybe $750 tops and that is with me paying everything.  When I originally bought this package, the dollars I paid were significantly higher...  Like a lot!    Basically, never again.

One last thing...remember, whatever you do, the Maintenance Fee NEVER goes away.  Lots of uninformed TS buyers don't fully realize that and find themselves severely regretting their TS decision.


----------



## fishingguy (Jul 12, 2011)

*uh-oh!*

Grand Crown properties in Branson periodically come up on eBay, and some never sell even for $1 plus closing costs.  There currently is a 3BR/3B unit that has been listed before that hasn't sold before.  It is an every year ownership that delivers 224K Royal Crown Points; MF is $875 or so each year.  So, the 82K points even with the unlimited getaways is no great deal for 8700$.  (The one on eBay is a triple-lockout, which means the unit can be split into 3 single bedrooms and used that way or you can take the points and exchange it as you'd like.)

You'll periodically see Grand Crown Branson offerered for closing costs in the Bargains Section of this  forum and other timeshare forums.  Close enough to free as you can get.

Never buy a property retail, since you can likely get the same thing resale.  Never attend a Timeshare presentation, tour, or whatever they call it, unless you want a lot of pressure/sales double talk/and even stretched truth.  If you do buy, you'll likely regret it later....  It would appear that you are significantly overpaying if you took their offer on that 1BR/1B unit!

Do a Google search on this forum for info on the company itself.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 12, 2011)

Teyko said:


> I am new to Timeshares and was offered a deal from Grand Crowne Resorts that included a Platinum membership for 3 years with Interval International. They offered a point system with 82,000 points every other year, with unlimited getaways for 8700. This was for a B unit in Branson, Mo. I was not comfortable with that so they offered me a 3 vacation 4/3 deal to Biloxi, Pigeon (something), Tn, or Branson, a 4/4 cruise, and a dream vacation for 995.00 which could be credited towards the 8700.00 within 18 months.
> 
> This seemed like a good deal, so I took it so I could have more time to research the company.
> 
> Are there any negative experiences with this company, their resorts, or their business practices? And is this in fact a legitimate deal? Any help would be appreciated.


 
You paid way too much for it!  Is too late to back out (or rescind)?  The company is fine, it's just you paid a premium by buying from a sales rep.  Like someone mentioned, check a comparable on eBay and you'll see that they can't sell for even $1.  Keep us posted... we'll help you through the process, if you need it.


----------



## Teyko (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for the replies...

I did not take the offer. I took the Adventures package which gave me the three trips, Biloxi, the upgraded cruise, and dream vacation for 995.00. which my contract says can be applied to the 8700 if I wanted to go with it. Was this a bad deal as well?

The maintenance fees were 419.00 every other year, and was a II platinum package.

Thank you...


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 12, 2011)

Teyko said:


> Thank you for the replies...
> 
> I did not take the offer. I took the Adventures package which gave me the three trips, Biloxi, the upgraded cruise, and dream vacation for 995.00. which my contract says can be applied to the 8700 if I wanted to go with it. Was this a bad deal as well?
> 
> ...


 
Don't know a thing about the Adventures package.  As long as you're not on the hook for any ongoing yearly maintenance fees afterwards, that deal looks fine.  I'm sure it's legit.  However, I'm wondering if you will be forced to sit through a presentation at each of those.  Is that mandatory?


----------



## fishingguy (Jul 12, 2011)

8700$ retail for an EOY 1BR/1BA ownership is definately way-way-way too much, even if the other ~1K$ eventually gets applied to it.  $419 mf EOY also seems disproportionately high, when compared to the $875 for the 3BR/3B that can be locked out into 3 singles on eBay.

I wonder if you will become a capitive audience and be required to attend any presentations/tours/or whatever they call it when going on your three 3-4 day trips?  That will be a lot of pressure, finangling and half-truths you'll have to put up with, if you do!  So I also wonder if you can get out of this and get your money back for the trips?  Especally since some experienced TS Owners who have been at it for a long time, have fallen victim and caved in to eventually buying an over priced retail property when attending them.  [You can buy a lot of properties on eBay, or maybe even rent a TS or two from other owners for that 1K$.]

...just some thoughts.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 12, 2011)

Teyko said:


> they offered me a 3 vacation 4/3 deal to Biloxi, Pigeon (something), Tn, or Branson, a 4/4 cruise, and a dream vacation for 995.00.
> 
> This seemed like a good deal, so I took it so I could have more time to research the company.
> 
> Are there any negative experiences with this company, their resorts, or their business practices? And is this in fact a legitimate deal? Any help would be appreciated.



BTW, that Pigeon place in TN is called Pigeon Forge...just a few miles from Gatlinburg.  Nice area if you like the Smokey Mountains and that whole Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg touristy stuff.  Been there, enjoyed myself, I'll go again in a few years.

To me, 3 -  4 day/3 night trips to those locations probably can't be had for less than $1K...then throw in a "Cruise" *AND* a "Dream Vacation"...  please note the quotation marks...I think you didn't fully describe what they meant by those two.

Of course, define "Dream Vacation"...:hysterical: 

Nah, you didn't make a mistake...the mistake would have been buying retail...your package seems more like renting which should be good to go.  Just be prepared at some point to get the full court press to "Move Up"!


----------



## Teyko (Jul 12, 2011)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> BTW, that Pigeon place in TN is called Pigeon Forge...just a few miles from Gatlinburg.  Nice area if you like the Smokey Mountains and that whole Pigeon Forge/Gatlinburg touristy stuff.  Been there, enjoyed myself, I'll go again in a few years.
> 
> To me, 3 -  4 day/3 night trips to those locations probably can't be had for less than $1K...then throw in a "Cruise" *AND* a "Dream Vacation"...  please note the quotation marks...I think you didn't fully describe what they meant by those two.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your reply...I have been thinking about this all night. The cruise is 4/4 and port costs are 153.92 per person. This was given as a gift for attending the timeshare presentation and the "adventure program" gives us an upgrade to the state rooms. The dream vacation is a 8/7 trip anywhere in the world for 329.00 (one bedroom) or 429 (two br) stay at a grand crowne resort location. We had to put 200.00 down and owe 795.00 with no penalties for early pay off. Does this still sound good?

I have been assured that we do not have to attend additional presentations and have been given the personal cell of the representative if we any problems.


----------



## fishingguy (Jul 12, 2011)

*read the paper*

They should have given you a copy of the agreement for your vacations/"Dream Vacations".  Read it to see if you are committed to attending presentations, tours, etc.  It should be spelled out in that paperwork if you have to go, regardless of what the salesman told you.  If you are required to go, it will also tell you what the pentality is if you don't.

By the way, that's the problem with the majority of retail TS salesmen; they'll tell/promise/gaurantee you all sorts of stuff; but it won't be in the documents you sign or contract.  If it is it might even say something entirely different/contrary to what you were told.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 13, 2011)

Personally, I think you did OK.  The three trips will give you a chance to try on the resort for size, so to speak.  At the end, you can walk away...expect a few phone calls trying to change your mind.  Keep an eyeball on your timeframes.  Nothing worse than feeling obligated to cram a vacation into a busy period of your life.

My main concern remains the Cruise and the Vacation.  The Cruise is running 153 per person before tax (seems waaaaay too inexpensive, even as a marketing ploy) and you have to get yourself to the embarkation port.  Four days and nights seems cool if the tub is going where you want.    Of course, lots of people never debark the whole time they are on a ship.  Kind of a short trip but "whatever" as my daughter still says.  

Ditto on the Vacation to Anywhere...You gotta pay the fee to get there...those things add up.  Especially if you are traveling with a tribe.

Like I said, I think you did OK.  Just don't buy retail...ever.


----------



## foreverloves (Jul 13, 2011)

This just sounds like a fancier encore package.  Please check the paperwork to see what, if anything, you must attend in order to take advantage of the trips.  It's good that you did not buy their retail package.  Insofar as the II "Platinum" membership, in reality, I don't think Platinum buys you so much for what you pay for it.  And eventually, if you want to trade your timeshare, you will be paying for your II membership.  You get some discounts and different things, but it's awfully expensive.

Check your paperwork to see everything you've agreed to.


----------

